# Solved: Blogger Template Upload Problem



## Zero-Cool (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi,
I'm having issues uploading/restoring a template. Originally I was trying to upload a customized one, but just to be sure, I downloaded a stock template and tried to upload it completely unedited and received the same error. Here's what displays:

"We were unable to save your template.
Your template could not be parsed as it is not well-formed. Please make sure all XML elements are closed properly. XML error message:
(SyntaxError) : Unexpected token <"

Please tell me if you want the xml file or the link to my website. (I don't really know if this is not violating the terms)
Downloaded templates from a website which gives custom templates which we have to upload to blogger.

It just ends there=/ Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Vivek
It would be useful to get the complete code for the template, which may show us the xml problem...


----------



## Zero-Cool (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello there,

I attached a .zip file which contains the .xml file.
Sorry, I can't paste the contents of the .xml file (Using NotePad) because, it says that :
"You have included 216 images in your message. You are limited to using 50 images so please go back and correct the problem and then continue again.

Images include use of smilies, the BB code tag and HTML <img> tags. The use of these is all subject to them being enabled by the administrator.

Thank you,
Zero-Cool


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Having downloaded, unpacked and inspected your xml template, the first thing that struck me was the extraneous use of the ampersand html entity &amp in associaion with lasquo and rasquo. The code was formatted so... &amp;lsaquo; and &amp;rsaquo; whereas it should read &lsaquo; and &rsaquo; respectively.

Just a word of advice... these are probably not the only errors within the code and if I were in your shoes I would look for a more reliable template service...


----------



## Zero-Cool (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello there,

Thank you for solving my problem.
Could you suggest me a nice site to download custom templates and apply it to blogger? (Only if its legal !)

Thank you,
Zero-Cool


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Wix.com are an established group which produce a lot of nice FREE templates and give you the opportunity to design your own using their online facility - link here
Happy hunting


----------



## Zero-Cool (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you,
So I will try wix.


----------

